# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Dëshmitarët e Jehovait, kush janë ata?

## labi_nn

*DESHMITARET E JEHOVAIT, KUSH JANE ATA?* 


Nje kult qe kontrollon mendjet e atyre qe besojne ne te? 

Nje ndermarrje shtypi, qe ka vleren e shume trilione dollaresh? 


_Zoti me tha: Profetet profetizojne genjeshtra ne emrin Tim; Une nuk i kam derguar, nuk u kam dhene asnje urdher dhe nuk kam folur me ta. Ata ju profetizojne nje pamje te rreme, nje parashikim te kote dhe mashtrimin e zemres se tyre. Jeremia 14:14_ 

Dallimet midis Deshmitareve te Jehovait dhe Kishes Kristiane jane te medha. Ato kane lidhje me ceshtjet e Trinitetit, Ringjalljes, dhe Jezusit si Perendi. Deshmitaret e Jehovait besojne se Jezusi eshte Biri i Perendise, por jo Perendia vete. Gjithashtu ata besojne se Ai nuk ka egzistuar gjithmone, qe nga fillimi, por ka qene nje qenie e krijuar me emrin e Krye Engjellit Mikael. Deshmitaret e Jehovait thone se Jezusi nuk u ngrit fizikisht prej se vdekuri, por u ngrit si qenie shpirterore. Ata nuk lejojne qe Jezusi te adhurohet dhe nuk besojne se ka ferr. 

vazhdon..

----------


## labi_nn

_ Pastaj Perendia tha: Ta bejme njeriun sipas shembelltyres sone 
Zanafilla 1:26_ 

_Sepse Perendia e deshi aq boten, sa dha Birin e Tij te vetemlindurin, qe, kushdo qe beson ne Te, te mos humbase, por te kete jete te perjetshme. 
Gjoni 3:16_ 

Bashkesia lokale e Deshmitareve te Jehovait, ajo qe vihet re me shpesh ne nje lagje te zakonshme, quhet Korridori ose Dhoma e Mbreterise. Trupi ose Komiteti kryesor qe drejton Deshmitaret e Jehovait, e ka qendren ne Bruklin, ne Nju-Jork dhe quhet Kulla e Rojes. Ai perbehet nga nje president dhe nje grup burrash, qe njihen me emrin Trupi Drejtues. Ky grup mbikqyr cdo aspekt te organizates, duke perfshire edhe materialet qe shkruhen ne revistat periodike dhe ne librat e studimit. Kulla e Rojes deklaron se ajo eshte nje organizate qe drejtohet nga Zoti. Qe prej vitit 1931, emri i Deshmitareve te Jehovait ka qene njohur zyrtarisht si Bibla e Kulles se Rojes dhe Shoqeria e Trakteve. Disa i referohen organizates thjesht me emrin Shoqeria. Emri ligjor i saj eshte: Bibla e Kulles se Rojes dhe Shoqeria e Trakteve te Pensilvanise. 

Deshmitaret e zakonshem te Jehovait (ata qe nuk jane anetare te grupit drejtues) nuk jane ne dijeni te faktit qe, grupet e ndryshme drejtuese te Kulles se Rojesi kane ndryshuar vazhdimisht doktrinat e tyre, per tjua pershtatur nevojave te organizates me kalimin e viteve. Ato kane arritur deri aty sa te shtremberojne pjese nga Bibla. Deshmitaret e Jehovait jane te njohur per profeci te rreme, duke perfshire ketu edhe thenie te tilla si p.sh. Armagedoni dhe fundi i botes do te ndodhin ne vitin 1914, 1918, 1925 dhe 1975. Shumica e Deshmitareve te Jehovait nuk e kuptojne se autoriteti i tyre i vertete nuk eshte i bazuar tek Bibla, por bazohet tek pikepamjet e Trupit te tyre Drejtues me qender ne Bruklin, pikepamje keto qe ndryshojne gjithmone. Fjala e Perendise ne Bibel nuk ndryshon dhe nje profeci qe sdel e vertete, nuk eshte nga Zoti. Kjo histori e profecive te rreme nga Shoqeria duhej te ishte prove me se e mjaftueshme per ti bindur Deshmitaret e Jehovait te largoheshin me vrap, jo me hap, nga keto mesime te rreme. Deshmitaret e zakonshem te Jehovait nuk e dine qe po ushqehen me luge dhe po hane vetem ate ushqim qe ua lejon Trupi Drejtues. Deshmitareve te Jehovait qe regjistrohen per here te pare ne rradhet e organizates, nuk u lejohet te dine asgje lidhur me listen e plote te rregullave dhe kerkesave te organizates, derisa ata ta kene dedikuar jeten e tyre ne sherbim te plote te Shoqerise. Anetaret e rinj dhe shumica e Deshmitareve te Jehovait nuk u lejohet ti shikojne botimet sekrete, te cilat jane vetem per drejtuesit e Shoqerise. Keto botime njihen me emrin Vini re!, dhe japin udhezime lidhur me ofezat dhe se si duhet te ndeshkohen anetaret. Ne thelb, keto botime jane mjeti me te cilin drejtuesit ushtrojne fuqine e tyre brenda per brenda bashkesise se Deshmitareve te Jehovait.

Nje njeri i zakonshem duhet te jete ne dijeni te faktit qe te takuarit me nje Deshmitar Jehovai ne pragun e deres, ka pasoja per te ardhmen. Deshmitari i Jehovait mban shenim cdo individ me te cilin ai flet dhe drejtuesit ne Bruklin shpesh i urdherojne anetaret e tyre ti telefonojne keta individe te vecante ose tu bejne atyre nje vizite tjeter. Ne vitin 1992, numri mesatar i Deshmitareve te Jehovait, te perfshire ne te tilla vizita dere-me-dere, ishte 4 milion e 71 mije e 954 veta. Vizitat mund te behen ne cdo dite te javes, sepse Deshmitaret e Jehovait nuk kane nje dite pushimi te caktuar; ata i konsiderojne te gjitha ditet e javes si te shenjta. 

Organizata e Deshmitareve te Jehovait u themelua nga Charles Taze Russell. Russell lindi me 1852, dhe ne 1879 ai themeloi Kullen e Rojes se Sionit, e cila me vone, ne vitin 1884 u perfshi ne grupin me emer Shoqeria e Kulles se Rojes dhe e Trakteve te Sionit. Russell filloi te predikoje ne vitin 1870, pas pjesemarrjes se tij ne nje takim fetar te drejtuar nga Jonas Wendell, mbi Ardhjen e dyte te Krishtit ne toke. Keshtu, ne bashkepunim me te atin e tij dhe nje grup njerezish te tjere, Russell formoi nje grup te vogel studimi biblik ne Alegeni, ne Pensilvani. Mesazhi i tij personal nisi me mohimin e doktrines kristiane te Ferrit, dhe me vone ai i shtoi predikimit te tij edhe doktrina te tjera te rrezikshme, fizike dhe shpirterore, te shpikura nga ai vete. Me ne fund, Russell e mohoi gati cdo doktrine kristiane, dhe i botoi mesimet e tij te cuditshme ne nje seri prej 6 librash me titull Studime mbi Fjalen e Perendise. Russell vdiq me 1916, duke udhetuar me tren per ne Teksas. Pasardhesi i tij, Joseph F. Rutherford filloi ta rinovonte doktrinen e Russellit. Ne vitin 1920, Rutherford nisi tu tregoje genjeshtra turmave te medha te njerezve, se si miliona njerez qe jetonin ne toke ne ate kohe, nuk do te vdisnin kurre. Mes viteve 1921 dhe 1941, Rutherford shkroi  20 libra dhe pamflete te shumta, por botimi i tij i pare njihet me emrin Harpa e Perendise. 

vazhdon..

----------


## labi_nn

*Disa mesime jashtezakonisht te rreme te Deshmitareve te Jehovait:* 

Shoqeria e Kulles se Rojes dhe e Trakteve me qender ne Bruklin, Nju-Jork, i meson pasuesit e saj se Ati eshte Zoti i pushtetshem, emri i te cilit eshte Jehova. Gjithashtu, sipas tyre, Jezusi nuk ka egzistuar gjithmone, por ka qene nje krijese/qenie e krijuar, me emrin e Krye Engjellit Mikael. Shpetimi vjen permes veprave te mira qe ben njeriu, si p.sh. permes sasise se librave qe shesin anetaret cdo muaj (qe njihen ndryshe me emrin kuota mujore).

Deshmitaret e Jehovait mesojne ne menyre te rreme qe Shpetimi vjen permes kryerjes se veprave te mira. Mesimi i vertete i Bibles, sic e dine te krishteret, eshte qe Shpetimi vjen VETEM nepermjet Hirit ose Meshires se Jezus Krishtit, jo nepermjet veprave. Ah, sikur Deshmitaret e Jehovait ta besonin kete te vertete ne zemrat e tyre! Atehere ata do te cliroheshin nga tutela e kesaj organizate te rreme, nga Kulla e Rojes, e krijuar nga duart e njerezve. Sistemi i shitjes apo shperndarjes se librave te Kulles se Rojes dere me dere dhe i realizimit te normes mujore eshte plan i Djallit. Nje njeri, kushdo qe te jete ai, mjafton vetem qe te besoje ne zemren e tij se Jezus Krishti eshte Biri i vetemlindur i Perendise, dhe se Ai seshte i krijuar nga njerezit, por eshte nje me Atin; Ai vdiq per mekatet tona dhe u ringjall prej se vdekuri. Jezusi eshte Fjala e Perendise, personi i dyte i Trinitetit. Per tu shpetuar, kushdo mund te shkoje tek Jezusi ne menyre te sinqerte dhe Ti kerkoje Atij ti laje mekatet ne gjakun e Tij. Djalli atehere ska me fuqi ti vere mekatet para syve te tu dhe te ti kujtoje ato, sepse tani ti je i paster, i rilindur dhe i shpetuar. Sinqeriteti eshte celesi dhe principi themelor ne kete ceshtje. Mos i hyj kesaj gjeje, nese je i vaket ne zemer. Lutju Zotit Jezus ta sheroje zemren tende, nese nuk je i sigurte, por je i vaket. Deshmitaret e Jehovait nuk jane kurre te sigurte nese jane te shpetuar apo jo. Kjo dote thote se ata jane te burgosurit e Djallit. Te Krishteret e rilindur jane te sigurte se jane te shpetuar. Gjoni 3:16 thote: Sepse Perendia e deshi aq boten, sa dha Birin e Tij te vetemlindurin, qe, kushdo qe beson ne Te, te mos humbase, por te kete jete te perjetshme, kurse Efesianeve 2:8-9 thote: Ju ne fakt, jeni te shpetuar me ane te hirit, nepermjet besimit, dhe kjo nuk vjen nga ju, por eshte dhurate e Perendise, jo nga vepra, qe te mos mburret askush. 


_vazhdon.._

----------


## labi_nn

*Nje mesim tjeter jashtezakonisht i rreme i Deshmitareve te Jehovait:* 


Sipas Deshmitareve te Jehovait, Jezusi nuk u ngrit fizikisht prej se vdekuri. Ne librin Mbreteria eshte prane, ata thone se ne momentin e vdekjes, Jezusi la menjane organizmin njerezor, ne te cilin ai predikoi si nje krijese e re per 3 vjet e gjysem; kur u ringjall, ai nuk ishte me njeri. Ata thone se Jezusi u ringjall prej se vdekuri, por vetem shpirterisht, jo fizikisht. Ata gjithashtu, i mesojne pasuesit e tyre se, pas kryqezimit ne kryq, Krishti vdiq dhe u ringjall si nje krijese shpirterore, e padukshme dhe e paprekshme. Sipas tyre, Shpirti ose Fryma e Shenjte nuk eshte nje person i vecante, por nje force, nje metode, me te cilen Zoti komunikon me boten. 

Ky grup thote gjithashtu se Mbreteria Qiellore hyri ne fuqi ne vitin 1914, me ardhjen e padukshme ne fron te Krishtit si Mbret. Deshmitaret e Jehovait predikojne se ne Mbreteri banon aktualisht nje Klase e Vajosur, e Zgjedhur, qe perbehet prej rreth 135 mije e 400 njerezish. Sipas Deshmitareve te Jehovait, te gjithe keta njerez u zgjodhen ne fillim, ne vitin 33 pas eres sone, pas vajtjes se Jezusit ne qiell (d.m.th. ne diten e Pentikostit ose te Zbritjes se Frymes se Shenjte), si edhe ne shekujt e mevonshem. Ata thone gjithashtu se zgjedhja perfundimtare e njerezve u realizua ne vitin 1935, dhe numri perfundimtar arriti ne 144 mije veta. Prej ketyre, 8600 veta jane akoma te gjalle ne bote. Ata do te jetojne ne perjetesi me Zotin dhe Krishtin si krijesa shpirterore. Numri i fundit (d.m.th. 8600) here pas here rritet ne vlere, kur disa anetare te zgjedhur nuk qendrojne besnike dhe zevendesohen me te tjere. Deshmitaret e Jehovait thone se Ardhja e Dyte e Krishtit nuk ishte nje ardhje fizike ne toke, por ishte nje ngjarje e padukshme e ndodhur ne vitin 1914, kur Djalli dhe Krishti luftuan kunder njeri-tjetrit ne nje beteje qiellore. Pas kesaj, Krishti nisi te qeverise Mbreterine Qiellore si Mbret i Mbreterve dhe Djalli u perjashtua nga Mbreteria dhe u hodh ne Toke. Ata thone se Lufta e Pare Boterore ishte nje shenje dalluese e shkaterrimit tokesor te Djallit dhe fillimi i mallkimeve, qe do te shoqeronin ditet e fundit te ketij sistemi gjerash. 


_vazhdon.._

----------


## labi_nn

*Fati i njeriut:* 

Doktrina e Deshmitareve te Jehovait thote se ata njerez, qe nuk jane anetare te organizates Kulla e Rojes, do te shkaterrohen nga Zoti Jehova dhe nuk do te egzistojne me. Por, nese nje Deshmitar besnik i Jehovait nuk eshte nje nga 144000 te zgjedhurit, ai do te jetoje pergjithmone ne parajsen mbi toke, kurse te 144000 te zgjedhurit do te sundojne me Zotin Jehova ne qiell. Deshmitaret e Jehovait i mesojne pasuesit e tyre se ska Ferr. Te shkuarit per vizite dere me dere, sipas doktrines se fundit te Deshmitareve te Jehovait, i ndihmon njerezit te vendosin per fatin e tyre. Te Krishteret e dine se kjo eshte nje doktrine e rreme, sepse shpetimi varet vetem nga marredhenia personale, qe kemi ne me Jezus Krishtin. Askush nuk mund ta bleje jeten e perjetshme. 


_vazhdon.._

----------


## labi_nn

*Darka e Zotit, nje here ne vit:*

Kjo behet nje here ne vit ne Kujtim te Vdekjes se Krishtit. Ne te marrin pjese vetem 8600 Deshmitare te gjalle te Jehovait, qe jane anetare te Klases se Zgjedhur prej 144000 vetesh. Anetaret e tjere ( d.m.th. ish-Klasa e Jonadabit ose qe njihen tani me emrin Turma e Madhe), lejohet te jene te pranishem, por vetem si spektatore. 


_vazhdon.._

----------


## labi_nn

*Duhet te jesh Deshmitar Jehovai, qe te shpetohesh:* 


Sipas Deshmitareve te Jehovait, ne menyre qe nje njeri te shpetohet, ai duhet te kete pranuar doktrinat qe Trupi Drejtues i interpreton nga Bibla. Gjithashtu, per tu shpetuar, ai duhet te pagezohet si nje Deshmitar Jehovai dhe te kryeje nje program veprash te caktuara nga Trupi Drejtues i Deshmitareve te Jehovait. 


vazhdon..

----------


## labi_nn

_vazhdim_
*Te qendruarit larg ish-Deshmitareve:* 

Ti qendrosh larg nje ish-Deshmitari te Jehovait ose edhe ta perndjekesh ate, eshte nje sjellje qe u komandohet anetareve nga trupi drejtues i bashkesise se Deshmitareve te Jehovait. Eshte fakt qe moskontaktimi me anetare te tjere, u shkakton aq shume shqetesime emocionale ish-Deshmitareve te Jehovait, sa ata arrijne deri ne vetevrasje. Te dyshuar per pabesi, shume Deshmitare te respektuar dhe te sinqerte te Jehovait jane perjashtuar nga bashkesia edhe pa paralajmerim. Ne shtator te vitit 1981, trupi drejtues i ndryshoi rregullat, ne menyre qe, papritur, Deshmitaret ta ndalonin cdo lloj takimi praktik (qofte edhe nje pershendetje) me te gjithe ish-Deshmitaret e Jehovait. Per here te pare, pjesetare te se njejtes familje, per shembull, duhej ti nderprisnin te gjitha lidhjet me njeri-tjetrin, nese ndonje prej tyre qe perjashtuar nga bashkesia. Takimi me ish-Deshmitaret e Jehovait u lejua vetem ne raste te tilla, si p.sh. ne rast semundjesh te renda apo urgjencave, ne rastet kur, edhe pse njeri nga bashkeshortet (burri apo gruaja), eshte i perjashtuar nga bashkesia, ata lejohen te mbeten te martuar, dhe ne rastet kur prinderit, edhe po te jene ish-Deshmitare Jehovai, duhet te vazhdojne te kujdesen per femijet e tyre. 


_vazhdon.._

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Deshmitaret e Jehovait, kush jane ata?
Ata nuk e di se ç'fare jane..., por di mire se ç'fare nuk jane!
Ata nuk jane te krishtere, kjo po!

----------


## labi_nn

_vazhdim_
*Ne vitin 1889, Charles T. Russell, themeluesi i Deshmitareve te Jehovait, profetizoi ne menyre te rreme se:* 

fundi i mbreterive te kasaj bote dhe themelimi i Mbreterise se Perendise do te realizohej ne fund te vitit 1914 pas eres sone. 

Ne vitin 1910: Deshmitareve te Jehovait iu thuhet te mos lexojne vetem Biblen, sepse ajo nuk eshte autoriteti perfundimtar. Ne ditet e sotme, ata studiojne Biblen e tyre (te perkthyer nga ata vete), duke perdorur, si udhezim, botime te Kulles se Rojes. 

Ne vitin 1938: Deshmitareve te Jehovait iu thuhet se, meqenese fundi i botes eshte shume afer, ata duhet te presin derisa ky fund te jete realizuar (d.m.th. deri pas Armagedonit), dhe pastaj te martohen dhe te rrisin femije. (Botuar ne Kulla e Rojes, e dates 1 nentor 1938). 

Ne vitin 1966: Kulla e Rojes parashikon se sipas kronologjise se tyre biblike, qe eshte per tu besuar, te gjashte mije vjetet qe nga koha e krijimit te njeriut, do te plotesohen ne vitin 1975. 

A e dinit ju se themeluesi i Deshmitareve te Jehovait, Charles T. Russell, ka qene marre me astrologji, me fene egjiptjanase dhe me shkencen e studimit te piramidave te Egjiptit? Ne nje nga botimet e Kulles se Rojes, (te dates 15 qershor 1922), ai ka shkruar: Kur Urani dhe Jupiteri te takohen ne shenjen njerezore te Akuariumit ne vitin 1914, kjo do te jete koha e premtuar kur njeriu do te filloje te punoje per te siguruar shpetimin e tij, dhe do te realizoje perfundimisht endrrat dhe idealet e te gjithe poeteve dhe shkrimtareve te historise. 

A e dinit ju se ne librin e Charles T. Russellit, me titull Plani hyjnor i te gjitha epokave thuhet se Russell merrej me magji dhe i perdorte shenjat e magjive ne botimet e tij. Ne librat e tij te pare, ai ka perdorur shenja te tilla si psh.: kryqi dhe kurora, krahe te hapur zogu me figuren e diellit ne mes tyre, etj. Madje, edhe shprehjet qe organizata e Kulles se Rojes filloi te perdore me vone, si psh.: epoka e arte dhe lindja e mijevjecarit, jane shprehje qe kane lidhje me magji, dhe nuk jane te bazuara aspak ne Bibel, edhe pse organizata beson te kunderten. Ne vitin 1916, kur vdiq Charles T. Russelli, pak metra larg varrit te tij, u vendos nje statuje ne forme piramide 1m e gjysem e larte, me mbishkrim prej shenje magjie. Ajo qendron akoma sot aty, per tu pare nga te gjithe. 

A e dinit ju se Deshmitaret  e Jehovait kane besuar per rreth 50 vjet rrjesht se piramida e madhe e Gizes ne Egjipt ka qene deshmia e dyte e Perendise pas Bibles? (Me shume informacion per kete, mund te gjendet ne faqen 200 te librit Deshmitaret e Jehovait, lajmetare te Mbreterise se Perendise). 

A e dinit ju se Deshmitaret e Jehovait profetizuan ne menyre te rreme se kryepleqte e Perendise (Abrahami, Isaku, Jakobi e te tjere) do te ngriheshin prej se vdekuri ne vitin 1925? 

A e dinit ju se Deshmitareve te Jehovait nuk u lejohet te shoqerohen jashte rrethit te tyre fetar apo te interesohen per gjera qe nuk i perkasin bashkesise se tyre? Psh. atyre iu keshillohet te mos e vazhdojne shkollen e larte, apo te mos i kushtojne kohe pasioneve te tyre ne kohen se lire. 

A e dinit ju se Deshmitareve te Jehovait nuk iu lejohet te kene transfuzion gjaku, as te kendojne himnin e tyre kombetar? 


Perktheu nga origjinali 
MAGDALENA MAYLAM

----------


## toni77_toni

*A e dini se:*

Deshmitaret e Jehovait mohojnë realitetin biblik ndaj Krishtit. Sipas Deshmitareve te Jehovait, Jezusi nuk u ngrit fizikisht prej se vdekuri. Ne librin Mbreteria eshte prane, ata thone se ne momentin e vdekjes, Jezusi la menjane organizmin njerezor, ne te cilin ai predikoi si nje krijese e re per 3 vjet e gjysem; kur u ringjall, ai nuk ishte me njeri. Ata thone se Jezusi u ringjall prej se vdekuri, por vetem shpirterisht, jo fizikisht. Ata gjithashtu, i mesojne pasuesit e tyre se, pas kryqezimit ne kryq, (ata mesojnë se jo ne Kryq por u var ne ni shtyllë) Krishti vdiq dhe u ringjall si nje krijese shpirterore, e padukshme dhe e paprekshme.

*Ndersa Bibla na meson krejt ndryshe:*

*Sipas Gjonit 20*

_Pa e parë në duart e tij vritiën e gozhdave e pa e vënë gishtin tim në vendin e gozhdave; pa e shtirë vënë dorën time në kraharorin e tij, kurrë nuk besoj.
Pastaj i tha Tomës:
Shtjere gishtin tënd këtu dhe ja, shihi duart e mia! Ma jep dorën tënde e shtjere në kraharorin tim dhe mos ji njeri që sbeson, por besimtar! (Gj 20; 25-27)_

*Në vijim do të lexojmë nga Ungjilli I Lukes*

_Ndërsa këta ende po bisedonin për këto ngjarje, vetë Jezusi zuri vend në mes të tyre dhe tha:

Paqja me ju!

Të tmerruar dhe të frikësuar, mendonin se po shihnin ndonjë shpirt.

 Jezusi u tha:

Pse po trembeni? Pse po dyshoni në zemrat tuaja? Shikojini duart e mia e këmbët e mia: unë jam! Vetë! Më prekni e vërtetojeni! Shpirti ska mish e eshtra, si po shihni se unë kam! (Lk 24; 36-39)_

----------


## toni77_toni

*A e dini se:*

Deshmitaret e Jehovait mesojne ne menyre te rreme qe Shpetimi vjen permes kryerjes se veprave te mira. Mesimi i vertete i Bibles, sic e dine te krishteret, eshte qe Shpetimi vjen VETEM nepermjet Hirit ose Meshires se Jezus Krishtit, jo nepermjet veprave. Ah, sikur Deshmitaret e Jehovait ta besonin kete te vertete ne zemrat e tyre! Atehere ata do te cliroheshin nga tutela e kesaj organizate te rreme, nga Kulla e Rojes, e krijuar nga duart e njerezve. 

*Sistemi i shitjes apo shperndarjes se librave te Kulles se Rojes dere me dere dhe i realizimit te normes mujore eshte plan i Djallit*. Nje njeri, kushdo qe te jete ai, mjafton vetem qe te besoje ne zemren e tij se Jezus Krishti eshte Biri i vetemlindur i Atit, dhe se Ai s’eshte i krijuar nga njerezit, por eshte nje me Atin; Ai vdiq per mekatet tona dhe u ringjall prej se vdekuri. Jezusi eshte Fjala e Hyjit, personi i dyte i Trinitetit. Per t’u shpetuar, kushdo mund te shkoje tek Jezusi ne menyre te sinqerte dhe T’i kerkoje Atij t’i laje mekatet ne gjakun e Tij. Djalli atehere s’ka me fuqi t’i vere mekatet para syve te tu dhe te t’i kujtoje ato, sepse tani ti je i paster, i “rilindur” dhe i shpetuar. Sinqeriteti eshte celesi dhe principi themelor ne kete ceshtje. 

Mos i hyj kesaj gjeje, nese je i vaket ne zemer. Lutju Zotit Jezus ta sheroje zemren tende, nese nuk je i sigurte, por je i vaket. Deshmitaret e Jehovait nuk jane kurre te sigurte nese jane te shpetuar apo jo. Kjo dote thote se ata jane te burgosurit e Djallit. Te Krishteret e rilindur jane te sigurte se jane te shpetuar në Jezusin. 


Të lexojmë disa citate te Bibles dhe mund te mesojmë se si deshmitarët e jehovait  mesojne ne menyre te rreme qe Shpetimi vjen permes kryerjes se veprave te mira:


*Gjoni 3:16 thote:* 
_“Sepse Perendia e deshi aq boten, sa dha Birin e Tij te vetemlindurin, qe, kushdo qe beson ne Te, te mos humbase, por te kete jete te perjetshme”._ ( _Gjn 3:16)_

*kurse Efesianeve 2:8-9 thote:* 
_“Ju ne fakt, jeni te shpetuar me ane te hirit, nepermjet besimit, dhe kjo nuk vjen nga ju, por eshte dhurate e Perendise, jo nga vepra, qe te mos mburret askush.” ( Ef 2:8-9)_

----------


## toni77_toni

*A e dini se:*


Deshmitaret e Jehovait besojne se Jezusi u be Krisht (Mesia) vetem kur u pagezua. *Ne faqet 36 dhe 65 te librit “Njohuria”* thuhet: *“Jehovai e vajosi Jezusin me shpirtin e shenjte. Ne kete menyre, Jezusi u kthye ne Krisht (Mesia)”.* Kjo do te thote se, qe nga lindja e tij derisa u pagezua nga Gjon Pagezori, Jezusi s’ishte Krishti. Metota e mohimit te Jezus Krishtit eshte plan i Djallit.

Të ndalemi per ni moment dhe te meditojmë se çka na thotë Bibla: Nese kjo eshte e vertete, atehere si shpjegohet qe Bibla thote per Simeonin tek Luka 2;26, “Dhe ne menyre hyjnore atij i qe zbuluar nga Shpirti e Shenjte se nuk do te vdiste para se te kishte pare Krishtin e Zotit”? Perkthimi i Botes se Re thote te njejten gje. Pra, nese Simoni nuk e pa Krishtin ashtu sic thote Bibla, atehere Zoti e genjeu ate! E pervec kesaj, barinjve iu tha: “sepse sot ne qytetin e Davidit lindi per ju nje Shpetimtar, qe eshte Krishti, Zoti” (Luka 2;11). Gjithashtu, a ia vlen te besosh se Gjon Pagezuesi, nje njeri i thjeshte, ishte i mbushur “me Shpirtin e Shenjte qe ne barkun e nenes”(Luka 1;15), kurse Biri i Vetemlindur i Hyjit - Jezusi - duhej te priste 30 vjet per te njejten gje? Bibla thote te verteten, por dikush tjeter po genjen!

Në vazhdim të lexojmë disa citate te Bibles dhe mund te mesojmë se si deshmitarët e jehovait mesojne ne menyre te rreme kur thojnë se “Jezusi u be Krisht (Mesia) vetem kur u pagezua”:

*Ungjilli Lk 2. 10-11 thotë:*
_Engjëlli i Zotit u afrua tek ata dhe lavdia e Zotit i shndriti e ata u trembën për së tepërmi. Engjëlli u tha:
“Mos kini frikë! Ja, unë po ju sjell një lajm të mirë: gëzim të madh për mbarë popullin! Sot, në qytetin e Davidit ju lindi Shëlbuesi   Krishti Zot!  (Lk 2; 10-11 )_


*Ungjilli Lk 2. 25-30 thotë:*
_Në Jerusalem asohere jetonte një njeri, që quhej Simon. Ishte njeri i drejtë dhe i përshpirtshëm. Priste Ngushëllimin e Izraelit e në të ishte Shpirti Shenjt. Shpirti Shenjt ia kishte zbuluar se s’do të vdiste pa e parë Mesinë e Zotit. I nxitur prej Shpirtit Shenjt erdhi në Temull. Kur prindërit e sollën Jezusin Foshnjë për të kryer rregulloren e Ligjit mbi të, Simoni e mori para duarsh, falënderoi Hyjin e tha:
“Tani, o Zot, mund të lejosh të vdesë shërbëtori yt në paqe siç the ti vetë,  sepse me sytë e mi e pashë shëlbimin”. (Lk 2 25-30)_

----------


## toni77_toni

*A e dini se:*

Deshmitaret e Jehovait kan shpikur edhe nje doktrine te re - “nje drite te re” - lidhur me doktrinen e Jezusit si Krye Engjelli Mikael. 

Nëse fillojnë ata këtu të flasin, fillojnë me ato vjerrshat e tyre te zakonshme: Emri i “Kjo krijesë (Mikaeili) e fuqishme frymore quhet: "një nga princat e parë"; "princi i madh, mbrojtësi i bijve të popullit (të Danielit)" dhe "kryeengjëlli". (Danieli 10:13; 12:1; Juda 9)”. Kjo është e vertetë se ashtu është e shkruar në Bibel lidhur me Mikaelin, por ata harrojnë se Jezusi ka krejt ni emer të tjeter. Gjatë leximit të Bibles askund nuk lexon, të pakten niher ku Jezusi është quajtur Engjull, perkunder asajë ne  në Bibel shumëher lexon fjalen; Jezusi – Krisht. Jezusi – Biri I Atit. Jezusi Zot. Jezusi - Hyji. Edhe diçka tjeter lidhur me këtë është e shkruar në Bibel ku kjo doktrine e deshmitarëve të Jehovait  bie ne kundershtim me ate qe thonë shkrimet biblike, kemi tek Hebrenjte 1;5 “Sepse cilit nga engjejve i tha (Zoti) ndonjehere: Ti je Biri im, sot me je lindur?” 

Poashtu si “argument” ata citojnë nga Zbulesa 12:7 ku e përmend faktin që Mikaeli dhe engjëjt e tij do të luftonin kundër Satanait dhe do ta hidhnin atë bashkë me demonët e tij nga qielli”. Po rata harrojnë se meniher në vazhdim të atyre rreshtave thuhet: “Atëherë dëgjova një zë të madh në qiell, që thoshte: »Ja, tani koha e shëlbimit, e pushtetit dhe e Mbretërisë së Hyjit tonë dhe e sundimit të Krishtit të tij!” (Zb 12 10). Per çudi këtu thuhet “Hyjit tonë dhe e sundimit të Krishtit të tij” ndersa nuk thotë Mikaeli. Dmth nuk është ashtu.

Pra, deshmitarët e jehovait Jezusin e njohin si Mikaeli  përpara se të vinte në tokë, poashtu ata thonë se “Jezusi njihej po me këtë emër (Mikaeli) kur u kthye në qiell, ku banon si Bir frymor i Perëndisë”! 

Është ni dallim i madh ne mes të Bibles dhe mesimeve te deshmitareve te Jjehovait. Në këtë rast, të gjithë ata qe janë kapur në rrjeten e mashtrimit te Kulles se Rojes, duhet t’i pergjigjen nje pyetjeje te rendesishme, asaj pyetjeje, te cilen vete Jezusi ua pyeti dishepujve te Tij tek Mateu 16. 13-17 duke ju thënë: “Po ju, kush thoni se jam?” Sipas mesimeve te Kulles se Rojes, Pjetri duhej t’i pergjigjej kesaj pyetjeje keshtu: “Une them se Ti je engjelli Mikael”. Por, jo, pergjigja e vertete e Pjetrit ishte: “Ti je Mesia Biri i Hyjit të gjallë!” (Mt 16 13-17). 

Tani sipas doktrines se deshmitarëve te Jehovait na del se Jezusi është “mashtrues” sepse Krishti nuk I dha verejtje Pjetrit, Ai nuk I tha “jo jo Pjeter, un nuk jam ai qe ti thua por un jam ni Engjul”l. Por Jezusi perkunder asajë, Ai e pergezoi duke I thënë: “I lumi ti, o Simon, biri i Jonës, sepse këtë nuk ta zbuloi mishi e gjaku, por Ati im që është në qiell”! (Mt 16 13-17)

*Apostuj e njohen Jezusin si Mesi e Zot*. Ata e dinin se Mesia duhej te ishte ndryshe nga profetet ose nga engjejt. Kemi shembullin tek Marku 9; 2-17, shpjegohet se si ata perjetuan nje ngjarje qe s’do ta harronin dot kurre, Bibla na flet për Shndërrimin ei Jezusit, kur Elija dhe Moisiu u takuan me Jezusin. Por vini re! Jezusi nuk u Shndërrua ne nje profet, sepse kjo gje do ta kishte bere Ate te njejte me profetet Elija dhe Moisiu. Ai gjithashtu nuk u shperfytyrua ne nje engjell si Mikaeli. Jo, sepse kjo gje bie ne kundershtim me ate qe thote Bibla tek Hebrenjte 1;5 *“Sepse cilit nga engjejve i tha Zoti ndonjehere: Ti je Biri im, sot me je lindur?”* Pra, Hyji nuk po i referohej nje njeriu te thjeshte, apo qofte edhe nje engjelli, kur Ai foli per Jezusin tek Marku 9:7 “Ky eshte Biri im i dashur, degjojeni!” Apostujt nuk e shihnin Jezusin si inferior, por si anetar te dyte te Trinitetit, d.m.th. si Bir te Atit me gjithe lavdine e Tij ne shekuj te shekujve. 

Çdo deshmitar Jehovai, ne fakt, cdo njeri mbi toke, duhet t’i jape pergjigje pyetjes “Kush eshte Krishti, sipas mendimit tend?” Po te degjoni sektin tuaj, sigurisht se jepni një pergjigje te gabuar. Por bindjuni urdherit, qe Hyji na jep te gjitheve: *“Ky eshte Biri im i dashur, degjojeni*!” Sepse kjo eshte rruga qe te con ne Qiell. Amen.

*Në vazhdim të lexojmë disa citate te Bibles dhe mund te mesojmë se deshmitarët e Jehovait po gënjejnë kur thonë se Jezusit është engjelli Mikael:*


*e Hbr 1; 5-14 thotë:*

*Biri më i pushtetshëm se engjëjt* 

_Dhe vërtet, cilit prej engjëjve Hyji i tha ndonjëherë: 
»Ti je im Bir unë sot të linda?«

Dhe prapë: »Unë do t’i jem Atë dhe ai do të më jetë Bir?«

Dhe prapë, kur dërgon të Njëlindurin Birin e vet në botë, thotë:
»Le ta adhurojnë të gjithë engjëjt e Hyjit!«

Kurse për engjëjt Ai thotë kështu: 
»Ai i bën engjëjt e vet erëra,  shërbëtorët e vet flakë zjarri«.

Ndërsa për Birin thotë: 
»Froni yt, o Hyj, në shekuj të shekujve, dhe skeptër drejtësie - skeptri i Mbretërisë sate. E ke dashur drejtësinë dhe e ke urryer padrejtësinë: prandaj, o Hyj, Hyji yt të shuguroi me bagmin e gëzimit si asnjë ndër shokët e tu«.

Edhe: 
»Ti, o Zot, në fillim e krijove tokën edhe qiejt janë vepër e duarve të tua.  Ata do të zhduken kurse ti qëndron, të gjithë do të vjetrohen si petku:  porsi petk do t’i mbështjellësh - porsi mantel - dhe do të ndërrohen. Ti vetëm i vetmi mbetesh i njëjtë - vitet e tua nuk kanë mbarim«.

Po e për cilin ndër engjëj tha ndonjëherë: 
»Më rri në të djathtën time derisa t’i vë armiqtë e tu shtrojë të këmbëve të tua?!«_

_A nuk janë, thua, të gjithë engjëjt shpirtra të ngarkuar me ndonjë shërbim, të dërguar për t’u shërbyer atyre që do ta trashëgojnë shëlbimin?_[/QUOTE] _(Hbr 1; 5-14)_


*Ungjilli Mt 16 13-17 thotë:*

_“Kur Jezusi arriti në krahinën e Cezaresë së Filipit, i pyeti nxënësit e vet:

“Ç’thonë njerëzit, kush është Biri i njeriut?”_

_Ata u përgjigjën:_
_“Disa thonë se është Gjon Pagëzuesi; disa të tjerë Elia; do të tjerë Jeremia ose një ndër profetët.”_

_“Po ju   u tha atyre   ç’thoni: kush jam unë?”_

_Iu përgjigj Simon Pjetri:_
_“Ti je Mesia   Biri i Hyjit të gjallë!”_

_Atëherë Jezusi i tha:_
_“I lumi ti, o Simon, biri i Jonës, sepse këtë nuk ta zbuloi mishi e gjaku, por Ati im që është në qiell! (Mt 16 13-17)_ 


*Ungjilli i Markut 9; 2-8 thotë:*

_Pas gjashtë ditësh Jezusi mori me vete Pjetrin, Jakobin e Gjonin e i çoi vetëm ata në vetmi, në një mal të lartë dhe u shndërrua para tyre. Petkat e tij u bënë ndriçuese të bardha, sa që asnjë zbardhues mbi tokë nuk mund t’i zbardhojë ashtu.  Atyre iu dukën Elia me Moisiun e po bisedonin me Jezusin._

_Pjetri atëherë mori fjalën e i tha Jezusit:

“Rabbi, për ne është mirë të qëndrojmë këtu. Po ndërtojmë këtu tri tenda: një për ty, një për Moisiun e një për Elinë.”_

_Në të vërtetë s’dinte çka të thoshte tjetër, sepse ishin trembur keqas._ _Ndërkaq u duk një re dhe i mbuloi me hijen e vet e prej resë u dëgjua një zë: “Ky është Biri im ‑ djali i Dishirit! Atë dëgjojeni!” _ _Menjëherë shikuan rreth e rrotull e nuk panë askënd tjetër, përveç vetëm Jezusit me ta._ _(Mk 9; 2-8)_

----------


## mesia4ever

> *Duhet te jesh Deshmitar Jehovai, qe te shpetohesh:* 
> 
> 
> Sipas Deshmitareve te Jehovait, ne menyre qe nje njeri te shpetohet, ai duhet te kete pranuar doktrinat qe Trupi Drejtues i interpreton nga Bibla. Gjithashtu, per tu shpetuar, ai duhet te pagezohet si nje Deshmitar Jehovai dhe te kryeje nje program veprash te caktuara nga Trupi Drejtues i Deshmitareve te Jehovait. 
> 
> 
> vazhdon..


Nje pyetje nese bon. A e kane pagezimin sikur qe urdherohet ne Bibel apo e kane shpikur prej vetes ndonje ritual?

----------


## mesia4ever

> Pershendetje mesia4ever!
> 
> Lidhur me pytjen që ma ke drejtuar desha shkurtimisht të pergjigjna. 
> Se a  "kanë shpikur prej vetes ndonje ritual" nuk di si te them pasi nuk kam marrur pjesë asnjëher në raste te pagëzimit  të ni deshmitai te Jehovait. Ajo qe un jam i sigurtë (sipas shkrimeve dhe komunikimit te drejt per drejt me ta), jam i sigurtë se pagëzimin nuk e kan sikurse urdhërohet në Bibel. 
> 
> Jezusi kështu ka urdhëruar apostujt sipas Bibles:
> 
> *Jezusi u afrua e u tha:*
> 
> Më është dhënë çdo pushtet në qiell e në tokë.  Prandaj, shkoni e bëjini nxënës të mi të gjithë popujt! *Pagëzoni në Emër të Atit e të Birit e të Shpirtit Shenjt!*  Mësojini të zbatojnë gjithçka ju kam urdhëruar! Dhe, ja, unë jam me ju gjithmonë ‑ deri në të sosur të botës! _(Mt 28; 18-20)_


Qe ne Youtube e gjeta nja dy linqe...










E ani pse keta ju besojne organizates se Kulles te Rojes kur ata jane profete te rreme?! :xx:

----------


## Dorontina

> Nje pyetje nese bon. A e kane pagezimin sikur qe urdherohet ne Bibel apo e kane shpikur prej vetes ndonje ritual?


Mu me duket ne krye te ketij "besimi"jan disa psikolog ku nxojn me se shumti persona te vetmuar pa perkrahje dhe jau marin te gjitha paret,plus i dergojn te familja me ju ba shtypje "harselim" per te marr edhe hisen te prindet edhe nese i kan gjall..........

Jan te menqur kan metoda te forta te dijes se nuk bin ne graqk vetem te dobtit por qdo i dobt mentalisht ne ndoj rast depresioni apo monotonie, kjo me ben ti urrej se keht asht te bish ne duar te dikujt kur ke nevoj mer nji dorê te shtrirê.

e kush ta zgjat doren nuk duhet te kerkon para dhe te lidh per vete si lope per tu mjel...

e ngjajshme asht edhe ajo kisha e siontellogjis ku asht adept Tom cruz,adept apo agnet me ba publicitet per ket kish...qe europa nuk e don edhe pse asht vendos ne qender te kryequtetit me shum si librari dhe qenra sheruese...

une kam has ne kesi pas 15 seanca kinezetarepi me ftoi ne nji koktell....koktell falas..........eu thash mra llotaria amerikane  :buzeqeshje: 
menjiher jam informu dhe me than ik ik nga ata...jo une ju thash si kan drejt te punojn barazi me mjeket tjer...kjo nuk asht normal.

----------


## mesia4ever

Deshmitaret e Jehovait nuk votojne, nje artikull interesant i para disa koheve

http://www.slate.com/id/2194321/

----------


## toni77_toni

> Postuar më parë nga *unchain* 
> Si mendon ti per profecine e Danielit 9:24-26, a di ta llogaritesh kohen kur do te shfaqej Mesia (hebraisht per Krishtin), ne vitin 2 p.e.s (kur lindi) apo ne vitin kur u pagezua.
> Nese deshiron ja ku jane bere llogaritje edhe nga te tjere


*Engjëlli i Zotit u afrua tek ata dhe lavdia e Zotit i shndriti e ata u trembën për së tepërmi.  

Engjëlli u tha:*

_“Mos kini frikë! Ja, unë po ju sjell një lajm të mirë: gëzim të madh për mbarë popullin! Sot, në qytetin e Davidit ju lindi Shëlbuesi   Krishti Zot!_ _(LK: 2; 9-.)_

_Në Jerusalem asohere jetonte një njeri, që quhej Simon. Ishte njeri i drejtë dhe i përshpirtshëm. Priste Ngushëllimin e Izraelit e në të ishte Shpirti Shenjt. Shpirti Shenjt ia kishte zbuluar se s’do të vdiste pa e parë Mesinë e Zotit. I nxitur prej Shpirtit Shenjt erdhi në Temull. Kur prindërit e sollën Jezusin Foshnjë për të kryer rregulloren e Ligjit mbi të, Simoni e mori para duarsh, falënderoi Hyjin e tha:
“Tani, o Zot, mund të lejosh të vdesë shërbëtori yt në paqe siç the ti vetë, sepse me sytë e mi e pashë shëlbimin”. (Lk 2 25-30)_





> Te rreshqiti gje nga duart apo nuk ja kishe idenene per kete shkrim
> *Jakobi 2:14*
> _Ç`dobi ka, vëllezër të mi, nëse dikush thotë se ka besim, por nuk ka vepra? A mund ta shpëtojë atë besimi?_
> .


Është e vertetë se feja pa vepra është mashtrim i vetvetit, por jo vepra te një sistemi i shitjes apo shperndarjes se librave te Kulles se Rojes dere me dere dhe i realizimit te normes mujore eshte plan i Djallit e jo  nga Zoti, poe asaj, veprat nuk janë meritë e njeriut, as shpetim. Merita eshte e Zotit, Shpetimi është dhuratë e Zotit.

*Si e shpjegon Kisha katolike këtë?*

Merita e njeriut te Zoti në jetën e krishterë rrjedh nga fakti se Zoti lirisht ka vendosur ta bashkojë njeriun në veprën e HIRIT TË VET. 
Veprimi atëror i Zotit jep shtytjen e PARË, kurse të vepruarit e lirë të njeriut vjen në radhë TË DYTË në bashkëpunimin e tij, kështu që meritat e veprave të mira i duhen dhënë para së gjithash HIRIT TË ZOTIT, pastaj besimtarit. Merita e njeriut, ndërkaq, KTHEHET edhe kjo te ZOTI me qenë se veprimet e tij të mira e kanë zanafillën e tyre, në Krishtin, nga frymëzimet dhe nga NDIHMAT e Shpirtit Shenjt. (kat 2008)

Gjithsesi shkrimi na thotë se njeriu është i shpetuar në dashuri dhe dhuratë e Zotit.

_Vërtet, Hyji aq fort e deshi botën sa që dha një të vetmin Birin e vet kështu që, secili që beson në të, të mos birret, por të ketë jetën e pasosur.
Në të vërtetë Hyji nuk e dërgoi Birin që ta dënojë botën, por që bota të shpëtojë nëpër të. Kush beson në të, nuk dënohet, ndërsa, kush nuk beson, ai është dënuar që tani, pse nuk besoi në Emrin e Njëlindurit, Birit të Hyjit. ( Gjn 3:16-18)_





> Nuk eshte mire qe nje i krishtere te manipuloje me theniet e te tjereve per qellime personale, 
> 
> tani me thuaj ku thuhet qe Krishti ishte Perendia i Plotfuqishem, apo ku thuhet qe fryma e shenjte eshte Perendia i Plotfuqishem ne Bibel. Ateher sipas arsyetimit tend ti thua qe nuk duhet t'i besojme as keto.


 _Në fillim ishte Fjala e Fjala ishte në Hyjin e Fjala ishte Hyj.  Kjo ishte në fillim në Hyjin. Prej Saj u bë çdo gjë e pa Të nuk u bë asgjë._ _(Gj 1; 1-3)_


_Hyjin kurrë askush nuk e pa: Biri i vetëm   që është Hyj, një natyre me Atin, 
Ai bëri të njihet._  _(GJONI: 1; 18)_

_"Do të vdisni në mëkatet tuaja! Për të vërtetë nëse nuk besoni se UNË JAM" do të vdisni në mëkatet tuaja.”_  _(Gj 8; 24)_

_“...të tyre (Izraelitëve) janë edhe patriarkët, prej tyre, si njeri, është edhe Krishti,  i cili është mbi çdo gjë,  Hyji i bekuar në shekuj. Amen”._ (Rm 9,5).

_Hyji na e zbuloi këtë të vërtetë me anë të Shpirtit Shenjt: sepse Shpirti Shenjt depërton në gjithçka, edhe në vetë thellësinë e natyrës hyjnore. E njëmend, kush prej njerëzve di çka është në njeri përveç shpirtit të njeriut që është në të? Kështu edhe çka është në Hyjin, askush nuk e di, përveç Shpirtit të Hyjit. E ne nuk kemi marrë shpirtin e botës, por kemi marrë Shpirtin që vjen prej Hyjit që ta dimë me ç’dhurata na ka pajisur Hyji._ _(1 E KORINTASVE: 2. ZBULIMI I SHPIRTIT SHENJT 10-12)_

_16 Po ju a nuk e dini se jeni Tempulli i Hyjit dhe se Shpirti i Hyjit banon në ju?_  _(1 E KORINTASVE: 3; 16 EDUKIMI I NJERËZVE PËR HYJIN)_

_Apo nuk e dini se trupi juaj është Tempulli i Shpirtit Shenjt që banon në ju, që e keni prej Hyjit._  _(1 E KORINTASVE: 6; 19 THIRRJA NË GJYQE TË TË PAFEVE)_


_Prandaj, po ju them: askush që flet nën ndikimin e Shpirtit të Hyjit, nuk thotë: “Qoftë mallkuar Jezusi!”, por edhe askush nuk mund të thotë as: “Jezusi është Zot!”, veçse nën veprimin e Shpirtit Shenjt._ (1 e Kor 12)


_Vërtet, në një të vetmin Shpirt Shenjt të gjithë jemi pagëzuar për të qenë një trup i vetëm, si hebrenjtë ashtu grekët, si robërit ashtu edhe të lirët dhe të gjithë e kemi shuar etjen në të njëjtin Shpirt Shenjt._  _(1 E KORINTASVE: 12; 13)_ 





> Nuk eshte mire qe nje i krishtere te manipuloje me theniet e te tjereve per qellime personale, 
> Sa per ate se nuk quhet engjell, eshte e vertet, sepse ishte krye-engjell, dmth nje person qe sundon mbi ta, qe i drejton.
> 
> Sa per ate nese eshte permendur apo quajtur Jezusi ne Bibel - kryeengjell. Pergjigja eshte PO!
> *1 Selanikasve 4:16*
> _sepse Zoti vetë, me një urdhër, me zë kryeengjëlli dhe me borinë e Perëndisë, do të zbresë nga qielli dhe ata që vdiqën në Krishtin do të ringjallen të parët;_


Një verejtje, fillimisht ti nuk ke te drejt të thuash; "ata që vdiqën në Krishtin do të ringjallen të parët" sepse ti nuk beson në Krishtin por e urrenë dhe mohon te VERTETEN mbi Krishtin, prandaj ti mos llogaritë ne ketë rresht fare bile.

e dyta;

_e Hbr 1; 5-14 thotë:

Biri më i pushtetshëm se engjëjt 

Dhe vërtet, cilit prej engjëjve Hyji i tha ndonjëherë: 
»Ti je im Bir unë sot të linda?«

Dhe prapë: »Unë do t’i jem Atë dhe ai do të më jetë Bir?«

Dhe prapë, kur dërgon të Njëlindurin Birin e vet në botë, thotë:
»Le ta adhurojnë të gjithë engjëjt e Hyjit!«

Kurse për engjëjt Ai thotë kështu: 
»Ai i bën engjëjt e vet erëra, shërbëtorët e vet flakë zjarri«.

Ndërsa për Birin thotë: 
»Froni yt, o Hyj, në shekuj të shekujve, dhe skeptër drejtësie - skeptri i Mbretërisë sate. E ke dashur drejtësinë dhe e ke urryer padrejtësinë: prandaj, o Hyj, Hyji yt të shuguroi me bagmin e gëzimit si asnjë ndër shokët e tu«.

Edhe: 
»Ti, o Zot, në fillim e krijove tokën edhe qiejt janë vepër e duarve të tua. Ata do të zhduken kurse ti qëndron, të gjithë do të vjetrohen si petku: porsi petk do t’i mbështjellësh - porsi mantel - dhe do të ndërrohen. Ti vetëm i vetmi mbetesh i njëjtë - vitet e tua nuk kanë mbarim«.

Po e për cilin ndër engjëj tha ndonjëherë: 
»Më rri në të djathtën time derisa t’i vë armiqtë e tu shtrojë të këmbëve të tua?!«

A nuk janë, thua, të gjithë engjëjt shpirtra të ngarkuar me ndonjë shërbim, të dërguar për t’u shërbyer atyre që do ta trashëgojnë shëlbimin? (Hbr 1; 5-14)_


*Nuk bëhet fjalë për "manipolime" si shpreheni ju por këto janë vetem disa nga rreshtat Biblik. Nuk mendoj të zgjati me debate sepse keto tema veq sa po perseriten por këtë e bëna per hirë se më je drejtuar mua. 

Jezus Krishti është  Hyji i Vertetë.  Këtë nuk e zbulova unë por këtë e ka zbuluar Shpirti i Hyjit. Këtë e besoj unë, e beson Krishterimi i mirfillt. Këtë e perdikon dhe e beson Kisha e Zotit Krisht qe nga fillimi, qe nga koha e apostujve. Ju ose besojeni ndaqi mos e besoni. Por, mirë është qe ta besoni. Nëse nuk e besoni shkoni dikund tjeter dhe shprehne këtë mosdije të juejen e jo te ni komunitet i krishterë.

Nëse deshiron të informohesh lidhur me shkrimet biblike me fjalen Zot, mund te lexojsh këtu ku ni anëtar i nderuar: "torrkerry" është duke shkruar.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...17#post2160317


respekte dhe mirkuptim*
*toni77*

----------


## toni77_toni

> A ke marrë përgjigje për një gjë shumë të thjeshtë, një pyetje e thjeshtë që të vë të dyshosh në atë që thua ti. A ka ndonjë vend në Bibël që Ati i thotë Birit, "Perëndia im" siç i tha Biri Atit? Dhe interesant që askund në Bibël nuk thuhet që Perëndia mbushej me frymë të shenjtë, pse duhej të ndodhte kur Ai të ishte në tokë, a nuk ka fuqi tashmë?



Jam duke e vërejtur se nuk ki njohuri të mjaftueshme ne këtë punë. Edhe pse disaher i thash vetvetes time qe mos te merrna me shkrimet tua, gjithsesi po me detyron.

Ti, sillesh sikurse te kishte nevoje Hyji te mbrohet! Jo, Ai është i gjithëpushtetshëm dhe nuk i mungon asgjë për tu mbrojtur nëse kërkohet. 

Ti, sillesh sikurse te krishterët ta mohonin Hyjin! Jo, te krishterët, në këtë rast flas për katolikë, nuk e mohojnë por Krishti është Hyji! Vetëm në Krishtin e shohim Hyjin. Zoti e Krishti, e Krishti e ZOTI janë Një, nuk janë dy. Nuk bëhet fjalë këtu se cili e ka fuqinë më të madhe e cili më të vogël! Krishti tha se "gjithçka ka Ati është e imja", andaj mos u ba merak ti sepse Jezusit nuk i mungon asgjë sikurse nuk i mungon as Atit.

Këtu ka mungesë informimi por, e lus Jezus Krishtin qe ta zbulon te vërtetën e Tij.

Ky është edhe problemi te ata qe nuk besojnë Krishtin Zot, nuk e besojnë Shpirtin e Shenjtë Zot, apo më mirë të them nuk e besojnë Trininë e Shenjët.

Për ta kuptuar Hyjninë e te Birit dhe Shpirtit, duhet të kuptosh Trininë dhe pasi të kuptosh Këtë mund te kuptosh shumë gjëra te cilat shumë njerëz kanë këtë problem. 

TRINIA e SHENJËT është Një ZOT - por, tri Vetje hyjnore. Nuk janë Dy apo Tre sikurse pretendohet.

Trinia e Shenjte është bashkësia e Atit, Birit dhe Shpirtit Shenjt, bashkësi dashurie, jo bashkësi e qenieve të ndryshme, sikurse tek njerëzit, por bashkësi në të njëjtën esencë hyjnore. Kjo është njëjtësi apsolute e Vetjeve në varësi të Dytës prej të Parë, kurse të Tretës prej të Parës dhe të Dytës; në "të qenet - ekzistimin" e amshueshëm të Hyjit si At, Bir dhe Shpirt Shenjt përkundrazi "lindjes" së Vetja së dytë dhe "hukatjes" së Vetjes sė Tretë. Prandaj forma konkrete dhe mënyra e bashkësisë trinitare pranë ndryshmërisë së Vetjeve në të njëjtën kohë (një Hyj - tri Vetje hyjnore)


Por, Ati është Vetja e parë hyjnore sepse është burimi i dy Vetjeve tjera (Krs. Gjn 1, 18). Mirëpo, ky kryevend (parësi) nuk do të thotë se ai është më i lartë (më i fortë) në rendin e ekzistencës: Ati nuk është më i madh (i lartë) se Biri as Shpirti, sepse të Tretë janë të një ekzistence - natyre mes veti, por Ai posedon (ka) kryevendin zanafillor. Hyji (Zoti) është At me relacionin (raportin) e atërisë, Biri eksiton si Bir me relacionin (raportin) e bijërisë kurse Shpirti me relacionin (raportin) e "hukatjes".


Si përfundim, prej gjithë asaj që e thash shkurtimisht, d.m.th. se Ati, e Biri dhe Shpirti Shenjt vërtetë në ekzistencën hyjnore e përbëjnë një Hyj (Zot) të vetëm. Të përkryer në gjithçka. Ati e lind Birin prej shekujsh, Biri rrjedh prej Atit kurse Shpirti Shenjt prej Atit dhe Birit duke e formuar ashtu një bashkësi të përkryer. Ai është një ZOT i vetëm të cilin e përbejnë tri Vetje hyjnore, të cilat dallohen mes veti, por jo edhe në esencë. Të Tretë janë të një eksistence - natyre mes veti.

respekt dhe nderime nga

_toni77_

----------

